

Google now displays large-format video in search results - angelinvest
https://www.google.com/search?q=cee+lo+forget+you

======
eric_khun
Google want keep users in their ecosystem. Use the information of one website
(wikipedia) show it in the result search, but you don't need go on this
website, just stay on Google.

With youtube results, they could play the video in the search results. But
they want user go in Youtube for them watch others videos => more traffic,
more engagement.

Google will kill us.

